
What is your best tip to promote your MVP Landing page? - vaibhavthevedi
Hello,<p>So, I have been wondering what is your best tip to promote your MVP landing page, which you think is something people should do.<p>I know the most usual but important one is to share your products with your &quot;potential audience&quot; or where they hangout. It could be Facebook, Twitter or forums.<p>Let us know your thoughts.
======
sshturma
Run FB and Google ads if you have a budget for that. Even little goes a long
way if you can find the right target audience. I've had some pretty
interesting conversions and comments from running FB ads. It's enough to spend
$5-10/day on FB to experiment and find the right campaign type and audience.
You can analyze how people interact with your landing page with Google
Analytics. I had less success with Google Ads, but I know many founders who
got good results out of it.

------
Aura369
Who is your audience? Look up forums, look up your competition if you have
any, see how they are doing it. Messaging needs to be in sync with where your
audience is on the awareness scale. Do they know they have problem? How ready
are they to buy? Opt in? Are you offering free value/education which they can
learn - just how great your product is - can they imagine their life before
and after? I can help more if I know what your product is. Good luck

------
gitgud
I've seen a lot of YouTube ads for SaaS lately and on Instagram. But you can't
really promote an MVP to a wide audience. As it's probably not worth the
marketing spend.

Your better off showing it to a few paople who match the target audience.
Listen to them, make them happy, make the product... make many people happy

------
mguerville
Don’t forget friends and family, one might lead to an audience you couldn’t
reach

~~~
vaibhavthevedi
Nice idea. This just reminded me of a potential friend who could use my
upcoming MVP.

